# Cable stop for carbon bikes



## jpalin (Sep 4, 2014)

Guys I am looking for some replacement cable stops for a bike I've fixed and repainted. They look like this:









I ordered ones from nova cycles but they are not the same and much too big. Any idea where I can get some?


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

make your own. i used a few layers of ply and a Nokon bead.
I have glued them on the frame (after sanding of the paint)
still there after 4 years


----------



## jpalin (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeap, that was my next step. I was thinking of using some of these:








Then I'll do a layup over and under and epoxy them to the frame. I'm waiting to hear back from one more supplier before I go that route.

Thanks!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool, take pictures!


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/SwarfCycle...0402967373304/639418566138408/?type=1&theater

Swarf made some nice ones.


----------



## jpalin (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, swarf does amazing work. Thanks for the share.


----------



## jpalin (Sep 4, 2014)

*Result*

Okay so here is the final result:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Good job! Pretty slick.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Very nice!

You can also order the rivet-on ones from Nova - but yours is cooler.


----------

